
Show HN: Make Your Photos Untraceable with Sensor Noise Cancellation - ersinesen
https://www.esenbil.com/photoclean
======
ersinesen
Every camera sensor has a unique fixed pattern noise, called Photo Response
Non Uniformity (PRNU). Our new application Photoclean estimates PRNU and
removes it from photos. This unique noise not only degrades the photo, but can
also be used as a fingerprint to associate a photo with a camera. Once you
remove it, you obtain a cleaner photo and eliminate the possibility of camera
and photo association. Any feedback will be appreciated.

~~~
anfilt
Interesting, seems like something every digital camera should have the ability
to do by default.

Although, the privacy issues could be a larger concern in some instances. Such
as a source to news paper ect... if not applied it could be used to identity
photos taken by the same individual, which could then de-anonymize them.

